# Autotrail replacement blinds



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Well not too happy....just got back into our autotrail to discover one of our dogs had a great time ripping two of our blinds.

Does anyone know a: what type of blinds would be in an autotrail apache (2004) and b: where can we get replacements etc. Not sure if this is a complicated fix that may be best a dealership.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Good morning Dawn. Calm down!

The best I can offer are the following links:

http://www.magnummotorhomes.co.uk/ Magnum are only about 4 miles from the Autotrail factory and have been known to buy up its surplus stock. Over the phone, they can be very helpful. It's only 10 miles from our home and a place I visit frequently.

http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/

I consider both of these suppliers to be 'Aladdin's Caves'!!

Good luck.


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Morning Norman,

Thanks for that, I think tomorrow I'll give them a call.

Fixing them is one thing, stopping her from doing it again is another! :lol:


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks for the info Norman

I phoned Magnum and I think we can get them from him. 

I also phoned O'Leary's and to be honest the man was so rude I'm still in shock, there is no possible way I would every phone/spend money with that company.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

it must have been the person I spoke to a couple of weeks ago re a shower fitting. I went elsewhere too. B& Q in fact

Dave p


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Good afternoon! A sunny one here!

When Stewart (artona) and I were building his motorhome, we visited both places that I mentioned above, looking to spend a significant amount of Stewart's cash. I have to say that Magnums were far more approachable and civil, more helpful, and the premises much more orderly. So I'm not that surprised to hear of your concerns about O'Leary's. Disappointed, but not that surprised.


----------

